# Looking for a forum app....



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't seem to find an app that will bring up gp .. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ... I really need to catch up around here


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

there is forum runner.. but gpb has to put themselves on it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Whats up girl! Nice to see you back!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Whats up girl! Nice to see you back!


Its been crazy around here.. lol.. tring to find an app on my phone so I can keep updated on here


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Chick! Been missing you! Hopefully we can catch up soon. I sent you a text, so no need to respond here lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know it would be nice . I just use my phones browser though. U can't use that?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cEElint said:


> there is forum runner.. but gpb has to put themselves on it


gotta link?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / myBB / IP.Board / phpBB Forum iPhone App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty sure its this: Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / myBB / IP.Board / phpBB Forum iPhone App

There is a plug in to install on the page and then people can use the app to access it.
http://www.forumrunner.net/?p=register


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Not just iPhone is it?

DROID user here


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Not just iPhone is it?
> 
> DROID user here


Hope so... Droid here too... lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha course it does


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Beat ya to it ames.. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a Nokia E71 "smartphone" (it seems to be pretty dumb sometimes), and I downloaded Opera Mini Web Browser from the Ovi store. That was the only web browser I could use to access my bank's website w/out issue, and I found that GP loaded and allowed me access to every part of the site as if I was actually on my computer. So, if that helps anybody out, I'm glad.


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

tapatalk should work. it is an android app.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Beat ya to it ames.. lol


Haha all good since it was your idea  I'm just glad I was right 

Hope redog can get it working! I would love 1.99 to not have too read and squish and expand and squish on my phone lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

a honda forum im on has it.. i'd rather just use the real website though.. i hate mobile sites


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

oddly enough i was at the dentist wednesday and i woulda loved an app ....was a bit cumbersome but then again its a phone lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

We will announce the new app when we get it some time in the future. I wish it was a "plug n' play" but its not, our version isnt set up for it.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes you don't have access to all the features on an app like you do on the actual site. This site is pretty smooth for me and I'm mostly on it from my phone.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The only feature I can't use from my phone is leaving a comment on reputation. Not a problem with I leave positive rep (99.9% of the time) but when I want to neg rep (rarely does this happen) I can't from my phone because you have to leave a comment.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Carriana said:


> The only feature I can't use from my phone is leaving a comment on reputation. Not a problem with I leave positive rep (99.9% of the time) but when I want to neg rep (rarely does this happen) I can't from my phone because you have to leave a comment.


I find if I copy what I want to leave in the comment then go add rep (or neg rep, jeesh  lol), I can paste then it closes if I go back my comment is there and I juts have to hit send.

Dave that stinks oh well


----------

